# doing really well after the frost...johnston city &#039;so.ILL&quot;



## steveo (Apr 26, 2013)

me and my girl just killed em yesterday ..found approx. 4 pnds between the two of us she only found 1 last year poor thing ...but yesterday she did really well ,hopefully because of her teacher..might post pics later


----------

